# clipper blades?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ok so i have a few does to clip for some upcoming shows. note that we dont show our goats as shaved as you guys do. the last doe i tried i was unhappy with the outcome. i used a ten blade and clipped with the hair because when i clipped against the hair it was too short. but going with the hair i have ended up with an uneven clip job and lots of clipper lines. 

it has been suggested to me to use a 4F blade. looking at my supplier they have a 4F skip tooth, a 4F full tooth comb, and also a universal clipper attachment kit, with plastic combs that slip onto the clippers and give a variety of lengths. 

my question - is it worth getting the universal attachment thingies? or just stick with a 4F blade, and if so do i want the skip tooth or full tooth?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm a dog groomer. If the animal is clean that'll help with clipper lines. I would be careful with using a 4F and I would NEVER use a skip tooth on a goat. EVER. 4F's can catch the skin easily. I would rather use a 7F. Be careful for any skin tags, moles, skin flaps, etc.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Why does a 4F catch the skin easier than a 7F? 

Sorry I dont know a lot about clipper blades.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh also, she was clean, very clean. I washed, dried then clipped her. Someone told me the clipper lines were from going with the hair rather than against it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

keren said:


> Why does a 4F catch the skin easier than a 7F?
> 
> Sorry I dont know a lot about clipper blades.


The space in between the blades/points is father the smaller the number. Skip tooths are just that, a long blade/point, a short sharp one, then a long one and repeat. They can be very dangerous.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't usually do "reverse" clipping as it's called. It might be fine for livestock, but is generally frowned upon in the dog grooming world. Not that I wouldn't, it's just not how I was trained.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never had a problem with the 4f or 7f catching skin... if they have loose skin just push it up so its tighter. The only time I do reverse clipping is when I'm blending hair on my meat doe.. thats just to make it lay better when I transition from cutting it longer to shorter.


----------

